# pettified-like painting method



## el silencio de la heroína

Hola!

Es mi primera vez aquí pero os he consultado muchas veces y habéis sido de gran ayuda!

Mi duda está relacionada con la palabra PETTIFIED

Allen Ginsberg habla de la forma en que pintaba Cézanne y dice: "everybody knows his workman-like, artisan-like, pettified-like painting method..."
Tanto en el .pdf que tengo como en la edición del libro, no aparece PETRIFIED o PRETTYFIED, por tanto, creo que no es un error, sino un neologismo inventado por el propio Ginsberg, a lo que era bastante aficionado...
Pienso que podría ser PETTY + FIED y podría traducirse por "banalizado, trivializado..." pero no estoy segura, porque son palabras de carácter negativo y Ginsberg idolatraba a Cézanne...
Podéis echarme una mano?
Gracias!

_[Se ha editado el título de este hilo para que incluya únicamente la frase original (sin ninguna otra explicación o palabras extra). Por favor hágalo así usted también en el futuro. Lauranazario - moderadora]_


----------



## The Newt

Si no se trata de un error, el sentido más probable es lo que propones: "banalizado, trivializado..." De todos modos es despectivo.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Gracias por tu sugerencia, pero estoy pensando que no puede tener un sentido despectivo porque, como he dicho, Ginsberg "idolatraba" a Cézanne.
Quizás sí que sea un error de imprenta que me aparece en el .pdf y el libro editado y que signifique PETRIFIED en el sentido de "PETRIFICADO", pero no como algo rígido o duro, sino porque Cézanne pintó bastantes cuadros en que aparecían montañas que daban la impresión de muy pétreas. 
Entonces, mi pregunta sería: PETRIFIED puede también significar "calidad de pétreo"? porque, si tiene también ese significado, entonces es PETRIFIED y no PETTIFIED.
Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## The Newt

el silencio de la heroína said:


> [...]
> Entonces, mi pregunta sería: PETRIFIED puede también significar "calidad de pétreo"? [...]



Creo que no, en este contexto. "Petrified" también sería una palabra despectiva, en relación a la pintura.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

entonces lo tengo complicado...
el fragmento es el siguiente:
... everybody knows his workman-like, artisan-like, pettified-like painting method which is so great, but the really romanticistic (aquí, otro neologismo "ginsbergiano") motif behind it is absolutely marvelous...

Porque, claro, no creo que sea un error ortográfico por PRETTY...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Es el "_petite sensation_" = pettified


----------



## gengo

Google Books gives this:

Later he told an interviewer: Everybody knows his workmanlike, artisanlike, *prettified*-like painting method that is so great, but the really romanticistic motif behind it is absolutely marvelous, so you realize that he's really a saint!


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

PRETTYFIED  quiero decir... ya que la palabra me parecería bastante "cursi" en Ginsberg...



Gracias mil!
O sea, que es PRETTYFIED!!! pero no en un sentido "cursi"!
Y es curioso, porque la última edición que se ha hecho de ese texto, que es de 2015, sigue manteniendo el error de PETTIFIED...
Caramba con los editores!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

The book says: 


> "And this_* petite sensation*_ is nothing other than pater omnipotens aeterna deus"
> So that was, I felt, the key to Céanne's hermetic methos... everybody know his workman-like, artisan-like, _*pettified*_-like painting method which is so great, but the really romanticistic...


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Gracias también a MiguelitOOO


----------



## gengo

el silencio de la heroína said:


> O sea, que es PRETTYFIED!!! pero no en un sentido "cursi"!



When a suffix is added to an adjective that ends in Y, the Y changes to I, so the word is prettified, which refers to something that has been made to look pretty.  It's a rather odd word choice in this context, and I can't be sure of the nuance intended by Ginsberg, but I'd say it's basically something as simple as "[su manera de pintar] bien bonita."  You can express that in a way that sounds natural to you.





MiguelitOOO said:


> "And this_* petite sensation*_ is nothing other than pater omnipotens aeterna deus"
> So that was, I felt, the key to Céanne's hermetic methos... everybody know his workman-like, artisan-like, _*pettified*_-like painting method which is so great, but the really romanticistic...



I don't think there is any relation between petite and the other word here.  The similar spellings are just a coincidence, in my opinion.  The word appears to be a simple typo, something which can happen even in well edited books.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con GENGO, ese es el sentido... Coincide con lo que dice GINSBERG de Cézanne: la palabra PRETTY debe ser traducida por HERMOSO / ATRACTIVO / BELLO, porque le da un matiz más elevado que BONITO o LINDO...

"petit sensation" es un sintagma wn francés que se traduciría por "pequeña sensación / leve sensación" y nada tiene que ver con la forma de pintar de Cézanne, sino con lo que sentía a la hora de pintar y que estaba relacionado con una actitud que recordaba a los yoguis...

Gracias GENGO!


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No. I think I'm right.
El autor explica qué significa que una obra de él contenga el petite sensation (que esté *petitificada*):


> The idea that I had was that gap in space and time trough images juxtaposed, just as in the haiku you get two images wich the mind connects in a flash, and so that lash is the petite sensation



La palabra "petitificada" la acabo de inventar como posible traducción al español, ya que no ha sido traducida nunca al parecer, por ser también un invento del autor, en inglés.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Pienso que, si fuese lo que dices, MiguelitOOO, no diría PETTIFIED, sino PETITFIED... Y añadiría, quizás como sufijo, la expresión SENSATION...
Además, la palabra "petit" en francés, puede significar "pequeño", "de segunda fila / mediocre (en el caso de que se aplique a un artista)" y Ginsberg sabía el suficiente francés como para no adjetivar la pintura de Cézanne de "petit"...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Bueno, me gustaría, pero entiendo que no puedo convencer a nadie si nadie está dispuesto a dejarse convencer y encima dejan a un lado las evidencias:

*Otro libro*, titulado _On the poetry of Allen Ginsberg_, dice:


> He vowed to dedicate his art to a recreation of truth and a celebration of nature and the Eternal by *allowing his emotions to be included in his portrayal* of reality. *He called his approach the petite* sensation



Petitificación a la vista

y


> the last part of "Howl" is a homage to Cézanne. He is referring to the stanza quoted with the allusions to *his use of* Cézanne's *"petite sensation"*.



La obra llamada "Howl" está petitificada. Sin lugar a dudas.



el silencio de la heroína said:


> no diría PETTIFIED, sino PETITFIED..


Tiene que ser doble TT para evitar que los estadounidenses pronuncien una D en vez de una T.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Fragmento de las reflexiones de Ginsberg sobre la forma de crear de Cézanne:

And then . . . the things were endless to find in Cézanne. Finally I was reading his letters and I discovered this phrase again, mes petites sensations—"I'm an old man and my passions are not, my senses are not coarsened by passions like some other old men I know, and I have worked for years trying to," I guess it was the phrase, "reconstitute the petites sensations that I get from nature, and I could stand on a hill and merely by moving my head half an inch the composition of the landscape was totally changed." So apparently he'd refined his optical perception to such a point where it's a real contemplation of optical phenomena in an almost yogic way, where he's standing there, from a specific point studying the optical field, the depth in the optical field, looking, actually looking at his own eyeballs in a sense. The attempting to reconstitute the sensation in his own eyeballs. And what does he say finally—in a very weird statement which one would not expect of the austere old workman—he said, "And this petite sensation is nothing other than pater omnipotens aeterna deus."

So that was, I felt, the key to Cézanne's hermetic method . . . everybody knows his workman-like, artisan-like, pettified-like painting method which is so great, but the really romanticistic motif behind it is absolutely marvelous, so you realize that he's really a saint!


----------



## Elixabete

Su estilo/ forma de pintar  preciosista.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Elixabete said:


> Su estilo/ forma de pintar  preciosista.


El problema es que la palabra pettified no existe más que en ese libro. No puede ser traducido si no existe.



el silencio de la heroína said:


> y Ginsberg sabía el suficiente francés como para no adjetivar la pintura de Cézanne de "petit"...



Creo, no estoy seguro, que esta palabra no la inventó Ginsberg ni la usó nunca. Creo que es un invento del autor del libro que estás leyendo. Y ese autor seguramente ha releído su propio libro y por eso en la segunda edición no hubo ninguna corrección, porque no hay ningún error. La palabra es así.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Però Cézanne no era un pintor EN ABSOLUTO preciosista... Sino todo lo contrario. Es considerado el "padre" del cubismo, que, a su vez, es el origen del minimalismo...
Su arte revolucionario, que Ginsberg captó perfectamente, es que demostraba que un mínimo cambio de punto de vista (half an inch) era suficiente como para que cambiase la realidad... eso lo sabemos todos los que pintamos o tomamos fotos: un  matiz de luz proyectándose sobre una superficie, si cambiamos de posición aunque sea 1 cm., es suficiente para que los colores cambien de matiz. Basta con observarlo! No hace falta ser pintor o fotógrafo para darse cuenta! Incluso, es suficiente con que pase un minuto para que la luz sobre la superficie cambie...
Supongo que Ginsberg, si lo aplicaba a la escritura, veía que, un mínimo cambio de punto de vista, incluso en el uso de una palabra, podía cambiar el sentido de lo que se escribía i/o leía
Además, de acuerdo con la filosofía Zen, un instante es totalmente distinto al anterior y al siguiente y, por tanto, la realidad es cambiante en extremo...


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Lo que te daría algo de razón, MiguelitOOO, es el hecho de que, cuando en mi .pdf, hay un error de impresión, no se repite en la copia que tengo editada en forma de libro, por tanto, quizás... podría aceptarlo, pero lo que no me cuadra es que diga "pett-" y no "petit-", no es propio de Ginsberg...


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Ya te dije en mi comentario anterior: T se pronuncia a veces como D en Estados Unidos, y TT es T


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

En cuanto a que una palabra que no existe no puede ser traducida, no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo tampoco: si un escritor "inventa" una palabra, la obligación de un buen traductor es "inventar" otra que recoja el espíritu de lo que el escritor quiso decir, pero aplicado a la propia lengua y de acuerdo con el contexto


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

OK MiguelitOOO
Creo que, en mi traducción, voy a incluir una nota que tenga en cuenta "Pettified" y "Prettyfied"


----------



## MiguelitOOO

el silencio de la heroína said:


> OK MiguelitOOO
> Creo que, en mi traducción, voy a incluir una nota que tenga en cuenta "Pettified" y "Prettyfied"


Ok. Fue un gusto. Bye.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Y, por cierto, el fragmento que he citado forma parte de la entrevista que el sr. Thomas Clark, de The Paris Review, le hizo al sr. Allen Ginsberg el día 6 de octubre de 1965...


----------



## gengo

el silencio de la heroína said:


> Creo que, en mi traducción, voy a incluir una nota que tenga en cuenta "Pettified" y "Prettyfied"



Not prettyfied, but prettified.  This is a standard rule in English.

beauty - beautified
sporty - sportified
angry - angrier
hasty - hastiest
etc.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Bye


----------



## MiguelitOOO

el silencio de la heroína said:


> En cuanto a que una palabra que no existe no puede ser traducida, no estoy en absoluto de acuerdo tampoco: si un escritor "inventa" una palabra, la obligación de un buen traductor es "inventar" otra



Creo que no estás leyendo nada de lo que escribo


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Habiendo traducido lo que llevo traducido de Ginsberg, que es mucho, no me "cuadra" lo de "petti-" por "petit-"... Nunca haría eso...
Es más "lógico" lo que dices, Gengo, referido a Ginsberg.


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Lo siento... No había leído esa parte...


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Pero, bueno, lo dicho: traduciré "prettyfied" e incluiré una nota a pie de página con la aportación de MiguelitOOO 
Quizás debería también decir que las aportaciones las he obtenido de wordreference... sería lo más correcto, no?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

el silencio de la heroína said:


> Quizás debería también decir que las aportaciones las he obtenido de wordreference... sería lo más correcto, no?



No lo creo necesario. No somos una fuente citable porque somos anónimos.
Mejor di que los autores *Alfred Kazin y George Plimpton* presentan la palabra tal cual en *"Writers at work: The Paris review interviews. Volumen III.*
Y que de igual manera lo hace* Lewis Hyde *en su libro "*On the Poetry of Allen Ginsberg*". Michigan Press.
De igual manera lo publican* Leo Hamalian y Frederick Robert Karl* en su ensayo "*The radical visión: essays for the seventies*".

E incluso hay más publicaciones que replican la entrevista conservando la grafia "Pettified", lo que comprueba que *no es ningún error*.

El error sería escribir _prettified _o cualquier otra cosa.

Lo que yo haría es inventar "petitificación"/"petitificado", etc. Y poner como pie de página que significa que una obra contiene el concepto "petite sensation" en su realización.

Aprovecho para ofrecer disculpas a todos los participantes en el hilo si estuve muy necio, porque reconozco que lo estuve.


----------



## Elixabete

el silencio de la heroína said:


> Però Cézanne no era un pintor EN ABSOLUTO preciosista... Sino todo lo contrario. Es considerado el "padre" del cubismo, que, a su vez, es el origen del minimalismo...
> Su arte revolucionario, que Ginsberg captó perfectamente, es que demostraba que un mínimo cambio de punto de vista (half an inch) era suficiente como para que cambiase la realidad... eso lo sabemos todos los que pintamos o tomamos fotos: un  matiz de luz proyectándose sobre una superficie, si cambiamos de posición aunque sea 1 cm., es suficiente para que los colores cambien de matiz. Basta con observarlo! No hace falta ser pintor o fotógrafo para darse cuenta! Incluso, es suficiente con que pase un minuto para que la luz sobre la superficie cambie...
> Supongo que Ginsberg, si lo aplicaba a la escritura, veía que, un mínimo cambio de punto de vista, incluso en el uso de una palabra, podía cambiar el sentido de lo que se escribía i/o leía
> Además, de acuerdo con la filosofía Zen, un instante es totalmente distinto al anterior y al siguiente y, por tanto, la realidad es cambiante en extremo...


Ya sé quién es Cezanne. El "preciosismo" es toda afectación en el estilo, la busqueda consciente del artificio alejandose de la naturalidad,  tal y como hicieron los modernistas con el lenguaje,  con ese sentido,  el exhaustivo interés de Cézanne de plasmar en una pintura bidimensional los distintos planos de la realidad se podría
considerar un ejemplo de preciosismo/ regodeo estilístico. En este ensayo sobre Jorge Cuesta lo explican y mencionan a Cézanne Jorge Cuesta
En cualquier caso tienes razón en que aquí no sirve, me he dejado llevar por el parecido entre "pretty"/ "precioso". De todas manera tampoco creo que "prettified-like painting method" tenga mucho sentido, un método de pintar cuasi embonitecido??? Con "petty" casi le veo más sentido, especialmente teniendo en cuenta el contexto, su método de trabajo era similar al de un artesano,un trabajador sin ínfulas,sin darse importancia, desvestido de toda pompa de un "artista".


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Elixabete said:


> un método de pintar cuasi


A mí me parece que "like" dentro del contexto es "un poco/un tanto".

"everybody knows his workman-like, artisan-like, pettified-like painting method..."

Todo mundo conoce su método de pintar que es un poco de "hombre trabajador(obrero)", un poco "de artesano", un poco de (X word).

"Martha tiene un método que es un poco de _mujer actual_".


----------



## el silencio de la heroína

Gracias por toda vuestra ayuda, que ha sido estupenda. 
Finalmente, me puse en contacto con un buen conocedor de la obra de Ginsberg y la palabra correcta es pettified / petty+fied = empequeñecida desde el punto de vista de que Cézanne pintaba de forma humilde, como no dándole importancia, como si fuese un proletario / un artesano / con una pintura que se pretendía humilde, sencilla, poca cosa...


----------

